# Adult Female Eyelash Viper for sale



## Dougiejohn (Jun 15, 2010)

CB adult Female Eyelash Viper

Green phase with spots of red. PM for details and photos if interested.

Would swop for Golden Phase, either sex.

DJ


----------



## eco_tonto (Aug 1, 2008)

Could you please send me a picture to [email protected]


----------



## stormer (Apr 1, 2011)

*eyelash*

Hi could you send pics to [email protected] please an price


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Will you just put up pics please that will stop a lot of people just asking then the replys you get are serious.....


----------



## stormer (Apr 1, 2011)

*question*

I am serious


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Is she captive bred?

If so a price, images and where you are might be usefull


----------



## indeep (Oct 2, 2010)

stormer said:


> I am serious





slippery42 said:


> Is she captive bred?
> 
> If so a price, images and where you are might be usefull


 
Not saying your not serious but id like to see a pic as would a lot of people and im not been serious about buying and if id asked for a pic some might think im been serious about buying..Thats all


----------



## Dougiejohn (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorry guys but I can't get the photos uploaded onto the site. I've e-mailed all those who have expressed an interest.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

email them to [email protected] and I'll put them on here for you.....

basically because I wanna see the snake!!


----------



## stormer (Apr 1, 2011)

*nice*

Thanks mate yep thats nice lookin snake


----------



## Dougiejohn (Jun 15, 2010)

She's sold now guys but thanks for all the interest. 

I'll send some pics to snakewispera regardless.

DJ


----------



## Dougiejohn (Jun 15, 2010)

She's now available again guys!!!


----------



## Dougiejohn (Jun 15, 2010)

Available again. 25/4/11


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)




----------

